# VapeCon 2022 DIY Competition



## VapeCon

*VapeCon 2022 DIY Competition*

VapeCon will be hosting the *DIY E-Liquid Competition* at VapeCon 2022 on the 26th of November and 27th November at Heartfelt Arena, PTA

We all know that making a DIY juice leaves you feeling like a mad scientist! Well here is the chance to prove that you're not in fact mad, but rather misunderstood, and in fact, you have some serious talent!

The winners not only walk away with a sense of satisfaction, but there are some serious prizes up for grabs too!

*How does it work?*

You email info@vapecon.co.za that you would like to enter - there are only 10 slots available, so it is first come first serve
Please note this is *only for forum members*, not supporting vendors or vaping vendors

*Submitting your recipe*

You will need to mix your flavour and present it to the VapeCon stand on the 26th of November in 100ml bottle, 3mg along with a copy of your recipe
Your liquid will then be judged by our expert panel and given a score
The liquid with the highest score wins
*Target PG/VG Ratio :

Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %
Flavour Name - %

Deciding on the Winner at VapeCon 2022*

The top three recipes will also be posted on the forum for other avid DIY'ers to try out
The winning juice will win the coveted *VapeCon 2022 DIY Competition* title and will win some superb prizes, which will be announced soon.

*--- Rules ---*

Please note this competition is aimed at forum members *not supporting vendors or other vaping vendors.*
Recipes must be given a cool name
All recipes must be original
Entrants must use a *minimum of 3 and a maximum of 7 concentrates*
Entrants can only use a *maximum of up to 10% on a single flavor*
Liquids must be submitted *no later than 5pm on Saturday the 26th of November *to allow for enough time for judging.
You *have to be present on Sunday the 27th of November *at VapeCon 2022 in order to claim your prizes
We will be limiting the competition to a *total of 10 entries*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deemo

VapeCon said:


> *VapeCon 2022 DIY Competition*
> 
> VapeCon will be hosting the *DIY E-Liquid Competition* at VapeCon 2022 on the 26th of November and 27th November at Heartfelt Arena, PTA
> 
> We all know that making a DIY juice leaves you feeling like a mad scientist! Well here is the chance to prove that you're not in fact mad, but rather misunderstood, and in fact, you have some serious talent!
> 
> The winners not only walk away with a sense of satisfaction, but there are some serious prizes up for grabs too!
> 
> *How does it work?*
> 
> You email info@vapecon.co.za that you would like to enter - there are only 10 slots available, so it is first come first serve
> Please note this is *only for forum members*, not supporting vendors or vaping vendors
> 
> *Submitting your recipe*
> 
> You will need to mix your flavour and present it to the VapeCon stand on the 26th of November in 100ml bottle, 3mg along with a copy of your recipe
> Your liquid will then be judged by our expert panel and given a score
> The liquid with the highest score wins
> *Target PG/VG Ratio :
> 
> Flavour Name - %
> Flavour Name - %
> Flavour Name - %
> Flavour Name - %
> Flavour Name - %
> 
> Deciding on the Winner at VapeCon 2022*
> 
> The top three recipes will also be posted on the forum for other avid DIY'ers to try out
> The winning juice will win the coveted *VapeCon 2022 DIY Competition* title and will win some superb prizes, which will be announced soon.
> 
> *--- Rules ---*
> 
> Please note this competition is aimed at forum members *not supporting vendors or other vaping vendors.*
> Recipes must be given a cool name
> All recipes must be original
> Entrants must use a *minimum of 3 and a maximum of 7 concentrates*
> Entrants can only use a *maximum of up to 10% on a single flavor*
> Liquids must be submitted *no later than 5pm on Saturday the 26th of November *to allow for enough time for judging.
> You *have to be present on Sunday the 27th of November *at VapeCon 2022 in order to claim your prizes
> We will be limiting the competition to a *total of 10 entries*


Hi Guys, 
Don't you have the results for the DIY comp like the juice shoot out maybe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## victim

Deemo said:


> Hi Guys,
> Don't you have the results for the DIY comp like the juice shoot out maybe?



...didn't you win bro ?


----------



## Deemo

victim said:


> ...didn't you win bro ?


Hi yes i did but i would like to know runner ups and profiles , it is like we are forgotten lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## VapeCon

Unfortunately, only one person handed in their DIY juice so there were no runners up


----------



## victim

bravo @Deemo 

loving you juice my bro


----------



## Deemo

victim said:


> bravo @Deemo
> 
> loving you juice my bro


I am so glad @victim , knowing you can only vape certain juices and being PG intolerant I appreciate brother.


----------

